# McManor 2012



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

My daughter figured out this photo magic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That poor guy in the outhouse is going to have a fit when he finds out his picture got posted on the internet


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy cow! The whole house! Excellent work!


----------

